# ViP 622 HDMI Output Port Failure!!!



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

:eek2: 

Hi all.. I just did a total MPEG4 upgrade for my home system. Two ViP 211's and one ViP 622.

We were watching my newly installed ViP 622 when all of a sudden the HDMI output port goes 'dead'. No video.. was working for about 3 days. and them bam!! bam!! gone.

Plugged in my 211 into the TV to make sure the TV still worked.. it did. 211 and the HDMI into the TV worked!! Thank God!! Thought my 65" Plasma was toast!!

Called Dish Network. They were WAY COOL and they are sending out a new ViP 622 to replace my 'burnt' unit with the failed HDMI port output. They did a brief test .. all my other ports on the receiver (output) still worked but the comments from the tech were rather interesting..

The Tech mentioned that they have had a few ViP 622 units have failures with the HDMI output port. I wanted to start a thread to see if others have had this failure. Dish was EXCELLENT in supporting an immediate replacements.. but I wanted to post to figure out 'Whats up?' is this a massive failure? or just some units?


----------



## Vettman (Mar 5, 2006)

My 211's HDMI crapped out over a month ago. Dish claims is't a software problem and won't offer an exchange


----------



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

Get the Dish Service Plan.. and then call. You must own that one. If its 'leased' they swap em out. I've heard however they send you a 'reconditioned' one as a replacement.

*OR*

Sounds like the HDMI on these units is not holding the line on these 622's. If your unit is leased / owned by Dish they should replace it.

I was able to 'swap' the unit out because I could prove to the tech that it was the new unit.. and not my TV. Also.. try to talk nice to them. They don't want to get yelled at anymore than you want to yell at them. Sugar is better than salt in most cases with the Dish folks.

I found them to be responsive. I'll find out if the new one works when I get the replacement receiver.

Todd



Vettman said:


> My 211's HDMI crapped out over a month ago. Dish claims is't a software problem and won't offer an exchange


----------



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

Call Dish Again. Ask them for the best ViP Specialist Tech they have. They will send you to someone that can help you troubleshoot. I think they realize they have some bad 622's since you last tried to get the matter resolved.



Vettman said:


> My 211's HDMI crapped out over a month ago. Dish claims is't a software problem and won't offer an exchange


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks for starting a thread for this problem I have never, ever heard of before.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

WHAT? There is a problem with the HDMI connection?


----------



## icecat14 (Sep 25, 2006)

I would say there is definitely an HDMI issue with the unit. I've had it since March and just hooked up with HDMI cables I got on eBay for the first time. Saw a brief picture for about 3 seconds and then nothing. Before I sent a nasty email to the seller on eBay I tested the unit with my DirecT* H20 on the same 60" Sony Grand-Wega SXRD and sure enough the cable wasn't the issue. I'm sure they will make good since I have the protection plan, but not too thrilled to lose all of my stored shows! Argggggggggg!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

There is only about a thousand posts on this forum discussing the problem.


----------

